
Moves app shutting down July 31 - kfdm
http://moves-app.com/
======
charleyma
Facebook also shut down TBH (anonymous compliment app popular amongst teens)
and Hello (a phone app?).

They've also closed some of their APIs around graph + page searching...

guessing a lot of these actions a direct result of the Cambridge Analytic
scandal.

I did really enjoy using Moves until they got bought though :(

[https://techcrunch.com/2018/07/02/facebook-is-shutting-
down-...](https://techcrunch.com/2018/07/02/facebook-is-shutting-down-hello-
moves-and-the-anonymous-teen-app-tbh-due-to-low-usage/)

------
m-localhost
Is there an app, like moves, that tracks in the background, without sending
data to some server by default? Moves had a nice array of third party apps,
they all die off now as well.

Edit: Apparently there is Arc App
[https://www.reddit.com/r/iphone/comments/8vrwov/facebook_is_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/iphone/comments/8vrwov/facebook_is_shutting_down_moves_movesappcom_what/e1pw6cu)

~~~
Pamar
Thanks, I have installed Arc a few hours ago (based on your message) and
suggested friends that used Moves to do the same.

~~~
m-localhost
Their privacy policy is much much better! Unfortunately the battery drain
seems to be higher.

[https://www.bigpaua.com/arcapp/privacy](https://www.bigpaua.com/arcapp/privacy)

